# HOLY WAR!!! The 'Rippetoe Squat' - Alan Thrall Responds



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2017)

I actually enjoy Alan's presentation style (bonus points for the milk at the start). I'm not dogmatic about the 'Rippetoe Squat' form, but I'd say my current squat form most closely resembles his.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 24, 2017)

Good video. I wish I could squat low bar now with my wider stance.


----------

